# Yellow Poop and More



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All:

_Yellow Poop?_

So here is the story (sorry - long):

Georgia is now 16 weeks.

13 days ago she had a severe, nasty bout of diaherea with one small vomit on top. I thought it was from some ocean water she drank while we were running in the surf. I fasted her for 6 hours and then put her on rice/boiled chicken immediately. There was no other vomiting and the diaherea went from bad to not quite as bad and "controllable" and more of just loose stool. That was a friday night (of course) and I had her to the vet that monday morning. Stool tested OK (no parasites) and the vet prescribed Metronidazole and Pro Pectalin to be used "as needed". The Metron.. seemed to stop her right up and stool was firm again. Since that time I've tried to reintroduce kibble but there have been varying degrees of medium to loose stool (Nothing nearly as bad as Day 1!) so I've stayed on rice/chicken all along. She had only one more severe diaherea stool at about the 7 day mark. (yellow/mucousy/bile). There were some foreign objects in it (my fault ) like an acorn top, mulch chip, and dog hair). This was also right after she got her 3rd in a series of shots for Distemper/Parvo etc. The vet said that that round of diaherea was probably from all the debris she's been ingesting. I've since been much more diligent in supervising her intake when she's in the yard. 

I stopped the Metronidazole a couple days ago but still have her on the Pro Pectalin 3XDaily. Her stool was still medium/soft and yellowish. Two days ago the Vet told me to stop with ANY kibble and just go with rice/chicken to rest her GI. She finally had a firm stool today but it is YELLOW. My question is: *Why is it Yellow? *

I should add that she is still playful, has a very strong appetite, and is drinking a decent amount of water (though most times I am adding broth to it to entice her and make sure she is well hydrated.) 

I am of course very worried about Parvo, Gardia etc but the vet so far is not directing any other treatment... most of all I want to get her back to her previous, normal, firm, brown poops and a regular diet!


ALL ADVICE/EXPERIENCE WELCOME!

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Just went thru this myself Tom. We never really did get a diagnosis. After 2 trips to the vet and over $200, we were given Flagyl and Fortiflora (probiotic) and Medi-cal gastointestinal food. They had tested her stool and didn't find any parasites or worms. So we are finished the Flagyl (2 days ago) and are now mixing in the Fromm puppy food in with her Medi-cal food. So far, so good. Have you recently changed her food? Does she get a lot of treats or rawhide type bones? I cut all of that out as well. It's funny, Liberty loves the Fromm food so much, I am able to use a few pieces of kibble as a treat and she doesn't know the difference!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

If you are fighting giardia (even if not diagnosed) then you might have to keep up the Metro for repeated applications. You can have a false neg. when looking for Giardia. Giardia can be persistant and loose stools for a long time afterwards is normal. Letting the GI tract rest is good too! Yellow stools when the dog has not eatten anything to cause this is my trigger and Metro becomes our best friend.


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I "suspect" it is Giardia and will have to get her back to the vet for more tests. After 2 days of solid (but yellow) stool she had 2 soft mucousy diareah stools again this morning. She was off the Metrondazile for those 2 days but I think I will put her back on it. 

The vet tested her stool once and says no parasites but from what I am reading it is so hard to detect the Giardia. I will have to advocate harder for more tests I think. A little frustrated with the vet who is well regarded in my neighborhood


----------

